# [solved] 2.6.11-gentoo-r5 mountet FAT32 Partition nicht

## thrashed

Seit einen 3/4'en Jahr ist meine fstab unverändert, und bei jedem neuen Kernel achte ich darauf das die module für das Einbinden von FAT Partitionen stimmen

Jetzt wo ich vpn 2.6.10 auf 2.6.11-r5 upgedatet habe, schaffe ich es nicht mehr diese FAT32 Partition zu mounten.

 *Quote:*   

> mount: Falscher Dateisystemtyp, ungültige Optionen, der
> 
>        ,,Superblock" von /dev/hde2 ist beschädigt oder es sind
> 
>        zu viele Dateisysteme eingehängt
> ...

 

wenn ich mit meinen alten 2.6.10'er Kernel boote klappt das alles ohne probleme. Die Filesystem Module in der Kernel Config sind bei mir beim 2.6.11'er und 2.6.10'er auf jeden Fall identisch ...

Wisst ihr Rat?

Danke schon einmal, lg

t.Last edited by thrashed on Tue Apr 12, 2005 3:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## thrashed

keiner?  :Sad: 

----------

## 76062563

```
<*> MSDOS fs support

<*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support
```

sind im Kernel?

----------

## tobo

habe das gleiche problem, msdos und vfat/fat sind im kernel und auch geladen.

----------

## CHs

Die passende Codepage und NSL-ISO auch?

Steht sonst noch irgendwas im Log? Ev. dmesg?

----------

## l3u

Evtl liegt's ja gerade dran, daß du die /etc/fstab schon lang nicht mehr verändert hast ... hast du's schonmal manuell probiert? Ich hab die selbe Kernelversion und keine Probleme! Meine Windows-Partitionen mounte ich mit folgendem fstab-Eintrag:

```
/dev/hda1       /windows/C      vfat            users,gid=users,umask=0002      0 0
```

----------

## thrashed

 *CHs wrote:*   

> Die passende Codepage und NSL-ISO auch?
> 
> Steht sonst noch irgendwas im Log? Ev. dmesg?

 

was wären denn die passenden codepages und NSL-ISO. ich meine das ich da eventuell was geändert habe. guter einwand ...

ich meine ich habe die:

codepage437 (United States of America)  auf Codepage852 (Central Europe)

und

NLS ISO 8859-1 (Latin1: Western Europe Languages)  auf NLS  ISO 8859-15 (Latin9: Western Europe Languages with Euro)

umgestellt.

Ist das der Fehler?

Falls ja, wieso? Bitte um kurze Erklärung  :Smile: 

Kann ich mehrere Codepages in den Kernel kompilieren, ist das von Vorteil? Was sind die richtigen, usw ...

Muss jetzt los und werds am Abend dann mal ausprobieren.

Und zur Frage über diesen Posting

Manuell mounten funktioniert natürlich auch nicht.

----------

## TheCurse

Hmm, hatte mal Probleme wenn ich msdos im Kernel hatte, nimm das mal raus und versuche alles mit vfat zu mounten. Klappt das vielleicht?

----------

## thrashed

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> Hmm, hatte mal Probleme wenn ich msdos im Kernel hatte, nimm das mal raus und versuche alles mit vfat zu mounten. Klappt das vielleicht?

 

habe ich zwar drinnen, aber das hat schon über 30 verschiedene Kernelversionen so geklappt. das einzige was ich geändert habe sind die codepages, wie eben oben beschrieben.

ich verstehe nur den zusammenhang nicht so ganz  :Sad: 

----------

## thrashed

Lösung:

Habe die Codepage von 437 auf 850 geändert.

Unter DOS/FAT Filesystems hatte ich vergessen die "Default Copepage for FAT" ebenfalls auf 850 zu ändern, da stand noch 437 drinn.

lg

thrashed.

wer erklärts mir?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tobo

tatsächlich!!! nun geht es, aber ich habe die codepages nicht umgestellt....

danke tobo

----------

